# Plants of Bocas del Toro, Panama



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

IDs welcome... 

Seganellia sps













































Peperomia sp.



























Peperomia sp.









Epiphytic seganellia sp.


















Philodendron?









Marcgravia sp.


















Noid









Peperomia sp?



























Peperomia sp.


















Peperomia sp


















Microgramma sp?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

On pic #3 the foliage looks like a popular landscape bush/tree we grow in Florida called Arborvidae. Not saying it is, but looks like same type of foliage.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

The philodendron? has very similar growth to Monstera dubia, however no leaf pattern, very interesting..... any collections permits obtained??? he he he i'm jealous, I have been dying to get back to to Central america. Hopefully this coming year will happen!

ed


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Excellenent plants. I've always wanted to visit Central America, but have never been able to. Its nice to be able to vicariously a little bit. I love all those different Peperomia's.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Fantastic!!! 

You don't know how much I pester Justin to take foliage pics for me while he's down there. I'll try my best on these but some look familiar...

Microgramma percussa








Peperomia serpens








Monstera tuberculata (hard to say as this is juvenile foliage; for the area given its the most likely candidate)








Possibly Selaginella anceps








S. diffusa (?)








S. arthritica (?)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I was drooling over them! I don't think it's P. Serpens as its nothing like the one I have from Chuck.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Thanks! I was drooling over them! I don't think it's P. Serpens as its nothing like the one I have from Chuck.


Drool indeed. 

Really? Looks almost identical to what I have labeled as P. serpens "small leaf form". Then again, I wasn't there to take the picture ; )


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I saw a lot of it and its shape, growing pattern, etc is just different

Any idea on other peps?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Yeah, I saw a lot of it and its shape, growing pattern, etc is just different
> 
> Any idea on other peps?


The differences could be in your cultural conditions. Peperomia are like that.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

As for the other pep's I'm not sure but can take a guess:

Looks like serpens to me. The only similar species in the area is pellucida but the leaves are much larger








Glabella maybe?








Peperomia rotundifolia is my guess on this one


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't know what is more exciting-- the frogs or the plants! Keep the pics coming...
Its snowing to beat the band right now Ray. What are your conditions?
Scott


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You're skimping on the aroid photos. C'mon man: pony up.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Here you go, Ron.

Anthuriam sp


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Wonderful foliage pictures. I would say that the plant marked "Philodendron?" is a Trichomanes. Possibly T. ankersii.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Isla Colon, La Gruta


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And I made a friend while hiking on Colon, with algae on his back, so its germane to this thread


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeez, I love those two Melastomes...especially the one you're holding with the black berry.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Isla Colon, Playa Bluff


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

This thread is fantastic! Keep 'em comin man!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome stuff Ray, thanks for posting, the growth habits really inspire the what could be done in the vivs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Isla Solarte


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome pics Ray! That is a lot of Marcgravia! I like the M. sintenisii growing around that branch. 

-Josh


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Anyone else gettin the itch to build a viv right about now!?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really love the first picture here with the frog in it (if no one else noticed it).

Thanks for sharing Ray. These are awesome shots.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> I really love the first picture here with the frog in it (if no one else noticed it).
> 
> Thanks for sharing Ray. These are awesome shots.


I was just about to say this. I wonder if the little guy new he'd been seen.


D


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

amazing, i wonder what has been feeding on the monstrea plant?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

stemcellular said:


>


can anybody ID this guy? looks pretty sweet


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Annyone aware of a breeder of plants native to bocas el toro or its suuroundings? I would love to build a tank with only plants of ilsa bastimentos for my RFB


----------

